# Xanga Skins?



## jdsdaman5 (May 18, 2004)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone knew how to creat thier own xanga skin? i have been trying to find out how but cant find out can someone help me out? thanx guys


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's a tutorial on how they work:

http://www.xanga.com/Skins/tutorial01.asp

And some info on variables and what they do:

http://www.xanga.com/Skins/SkinsReference.asp


----------



## jdsdaman5 (May 18, 2004)

ok but wut program do u use n all n how do u use it? lol


----------



## jdsdaman5 (May 18, 2004)

ok has ne 1 in here ever made their own xanga skin n would b willing to help me please post ASAP thank you


----------



## rachele0069 (Oct 17, 2004)

yeah...i made a bunch of xanga skins. i dunno how much i can help you though.


----------

